# Is It Safe To Use Dirt From Outside For A Planted Aquarium?



## RedBellyKing (May 3, 2014)

Ok so i want to setup a planted aquarium and i just wanted to know if using dirt from outside would be safe for my fish and i wanted to know if by rinsing the dirt out would Eliminate the cloudy/muddyness of the dirt? I was Either going to do that or just go to a lake and grab some lake mud/dirt and plants to just put those in my tank


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Short answer, no it will make a huge mess.

Go with play sand or a proper substrate.


----------



## RedBellyKing (May 3, 2014)

Ægir said:


> Short answer, no it will make a huge mess.
> 
> Go with play sand or a proper substrate.


Ok but what about just going to my local watering hole and grabbing up some Lake Dirt/sand??


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Sure, but I would dry it, and bake it in the oven to sterilize it....

Lots of work for cheap sand


----------

